# Rauceby Asylum - Aug '08



## Mr Sam (Aug 17, 2008)

after my failings last week went back with mattdonut and Goldie87, 

absolutly gutted insider not alot to see at all really and a close shave with builders/pikeys if we had stayed in the church a few mins longer we would of been stuck inside be it builders re-seucring it or pikes coming back for more!







about the only feature left!






floors are gone






both shelters are glammed up with gleaming paintwork and some ugly roofing to match
















the church















over to admin
















hmmm......






and the glasshouse


----------



## odeon master (Aug 17, 2008)

*rauceby hospital*

god ! that place has changed since i was was last there in 2003. it was all still there then and was the best condition asylum i had visited. 
i was thinking about posting some pics up here from my visit back then as i'v a good selection in the ballroom which is long gone.


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 18, 2008)

odeon master said:


> i was thinking about posting some pics up here from my visit back then as i'v a good selection in the ballroom which is long gone.



Post em up! Always good to see older pics of places


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah would LOVE to see some older pics of it


----------



## stevejd (Aug 19, 2008)

Go to Simon's site, he's posted hundreds including some of mine


----------



## stevejd (Aug 19, 2008)

, 
this is a view from near my house that was originally across the cricket field before Wilson homes got hold of it.





this one is from a few yards further down the road, above the gable end of the red brick house (above the corner chevrons) you would have seen the tower

sorry the pics are not mine but borrowed from www.geograph.org.uk


----------



## winchy (Aug 24, 2008)

is this the Rauceby that is west of Sleaford in Lincolnshire?


----------



## MD (Aug 24, 2008)

yes mate 
go for a look around on a nice "weekend afternoon"


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 24, 2008)

stevejd said:


> Go to Simon's site, he's posted hundreds including some of mine



Yep looked at the ones on simons site in the past, plenty to look through


----------



## stevejd (Sep 3, 2008)

This is my home patch, lived and worked here over the last 30 years but be careful, I noticed Wilson homes gave started bording up the wards to stop thieving gits nicking the window sash leads and to keep the weather out, they have virtually stopped development for now, no new stuff being started. Just seems to be groundwork going on.

Noticed them putting a new security cam on the back of the admin block and it can see every building near as damn it.


----------



## Mr Sam (Sep 3, 2008)

i think with the housing market going tits up there slowing down alot hence why there boardning things up properly keep the pikeys and some of the weather out

which i suppose is a good thing for us exploreres


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice photos ol' boy.

Me fave is no. 3, good mix of old & new 
Sure has changed since Simon's visits 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## stevejd (Sep 12, 2008)

No 3 is good but I disagree with Mr sams comment, the original roof was lead in the same style but due to cost (and pikey's) the decision was made to use aluminium instead in the same style.

for those of you who are interested I've uploaded a few (64) pics here taken over the last few years since redevelopment started

sorry about the quality of some as they are phone cam and moments of opportunity.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 12, 2008)

This place looks like a nice explore 
a pleasure as always too see your photos mr sam


----------



## Dr.Doo (Sep 17, 2008)

cool shots! i loved Rauceby, we were there earlier in the summer when they were only half way through demolition...have they finally demolished that fabulous fish mural?


----------



## stevejd (Sep 17, 2008)

nope its still there just, won't be long before it looks like the main entrance though, stripped to bare brick.






here it is as it was when I worked on Elm Ward 2 weeks before we moved out in Feb 97











a couple of shots of the day room 






and dining room






Edit 23/9/08 I must add that I didb't take these pics, rescued them out of the new wards wheely bin a few years after we left and I'm going to give them to the archive now housed in Sleaford Library (Not the official stuff, thats all time sealed at the county archive)


----------



## Mr Sam (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW!!! thank you for sharing


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, thanks -great to see some pics from when the place was still open 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Dr.Doo (Sep 23, 2008)

wow! thanks for showing us what the mural and ward looked like in its working days.


----------

